# Nintendo Perler Bead Stuff!



## AdenTheThird (May 5, 2018)

So, I used to be addicted to making pixelized Nintendo stuff in perler beads. Here are a few of my creations:






 

 

 

 




And, my personal favorite...





Sorry for the bad lighting I took these photos with my 3ds XD
Let me know what you think!


----------



## x65943 (May 5, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> So, I used to be addicted to making pixelized Nintendo stuff in perler beads. Here are a few of my creations:View attachment 122306
> 
> View attachment 122307 View attachment 122308 View attachment 122309 View attachment 122310 View attachment 122312
> 
> ...


I love these! Please share more in the future


----------



## AdenTheThird (May 5, 2018)

x65943 said:


> I love these! Please share more in the future


Thanks! I will (:


----------

